# White Lab?



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I got this guy from a local hole in the wall place because I thought that it was a white lab. It was pure white in their tank but upon attempting to net it, it turned light blue. I brought it home and acclimated it to my 67 gallon holding tank. It was middle of the pecking order there but i have since removed the higher ups. These picks were right after removing the other fish and a small Water change. Should I expect it to turn white again or did I get something else?


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

My white labs have a blue tint to them too. They are definitely not pure white.


----------



## aicardi (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like a _P. socolofi_.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

aicardi said:


> Looks like a _P. socolofi_.


Yup.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

aicardi said:


> Looks like a _P. socolofi_.


agree


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

So, thats what I was thinking after the blue coloring, but how to explain the white coloration prior. I know there are some very light colored socolofi but the difference that this one shifted in such a short time seems profound from being paper white at the shop.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Definitely a Socolfi. A male will get lighter when dominant, and once scared maybe turned darker.


----------

